# Any info about a pocketwatch I have



## dantheman (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi

just wondered if anyone can tell me anything about this pocketwatch

had it for a while now







any info is appreciated

its not hallmarked but been told its 18k

thanks

the engraving on the back is hard to see because its so detailed you really need a powerful magnifier to see it


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

read out all the script and markings post that.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

"Bar" type movement with cylinder escapement


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2016)

If it was gold, it would be hallmarked, the fact that it isn't, would tell me that it's plated.

Movement is a cylinder escapement with probably 5 or so jewels, not a quality movement and difficult to get running properly, if at all.

Dial looks to be in good condition, hands look mismatched, one is probably not original, case looks old english with the thin edges and domed crystal. If I was guessing I would say early 1800's. Not a lot of value I am afraid, other than sentimental.

I have serviced many of these and they are horrible to work with, almost always they are damaged and despite doing everything right, most never run worth a damn after hours of work.

Rob


----------

